
A Million People Live in These Underground Nuclear Bunkers - mathgenius
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/photography/proof/2017/02/atomic-rooms-beijing-china-housing/
======
hulahoof
There are some amazing photos in this article, for anyone just dropping by the
comments.

------
stevesun21
I wonder what's the point of this article? Any big city (Beijing, Tokyo, New
York, London …) around the world has the similar issue - a lot of people come
into one big city, the resources becomes a big issue, and then, the similar
thing happended, maybe in a different way. So, I wonder if the author is too
ignorant? Or just too sensitive?

~~~
brudgers
The National Geographic Society has been documenting the various unusual
conditions of the earth is what since 1888. This is not an atypical report:
high quality photographs of a culture that is distinctly different from how
most of its readership experiences the world.

